# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  البيانات العسكرية الأردنية أثناء معركة الكرامة

## دموع الغصون

*
*
*
*
*


صدر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة الأردنية أحد عشر بيانا عسكريا من الساعة السادسة صباح يوم الكرامة وحتى حوالي الساعة التاسعة من مسائه.

والبيانات إنما ترسم صورة المعركة والقارئ لها جملة يسير وفق سيناريو القتال في ذلك اليوم، ولعل هناك ما يمكن قراءته من تسلسل هذه البيانات، فالبيان رقم (1) يبدأ بالعبارة التالي: ((في تمام الساعة الخامسة والنصف من صباح اليوم قام العدو بشن هجوم على منطقة نهر الأردن الجنوبية .... )) والبيان رقم (11) وهو الأخير يبدأ بالعبارة التالية: (( تم تطهير أرضنا من فلول العدو في تمام الساعة الثامنة والنصف مساء .... )).

فقد كانت تلك البداية بالهجوم وكانت تلك النهاية بالتطهير بعد التقهقر والتراجع وما بين البيانين هناك تسعة بيانات تتحدث عن مسار المعركة فقد تحدثت البيانات الأربعة الأولى عن التقدم الاسرائيلي وعبور قواته ونلاحظ نوعا من الحذر في سرد البيان، لكن بعد البيان الخامس بدأت ترد عبارة ((نحن نسيطر على الموقف)) ثم لتشتد لهجة البيانات لتتحدث عن الانتصارات الأردنية ومطارده فلول القوات الاسرائيلية وإعاقة إنسحابها ومحاولة تدمير وحداتها، وهذه الحالة هي التي دفعت القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة لتشكيل فريق تدمير إنتحاري من مدرسة الهندسة العسكرية بقيادة النقيب ((حكم الروسان)) ليتحرك الفريق نحو ميدان القتال وقد أكمل الجيش الأردني سيطرته على الميدان وأكملت القوات الإسرائيلية إنسحابها وليتحول واجب فريق التدمير الى تطهير ميدان المعركة.

وتاليا نص البيانات العسكرية الأردنية:

بيانات الناطق العسكري
عمان 21/3/1968

بيان رقم (1)
صرح ناطق عسكري أردني بما يلي:
((في تمام الساعة الخامسة والنصف من صباح اليوم قام العدو بشن هجوم على منطقة نهر الأردن الجنوبية، وعبرت قواته النهر الى الشرق في كل من منطقة جسر الأمير محمد (دامية) وجسر الملك حسينواشتبكت مع قواتنا. ولا تزال مشتبكة معها بجميع الأسلحة. كما إشتركت طائرات الهليوكبتر من قبل العدو في العملية، وقد دمر للعدو لغاية الآن أربع دبابات وأعداد من ناقلات الجنود المجنزرة والآلبات الأخرى. وما زالت المعركة قائمة بين قواتنا وقوات العدو حتى هذه اللحظة.))

بيان رقم (2)
صرح ناطق عسكري أردني بما يلي:
((لا يزال الإشتباك على أشده مع قوات العدو التي قامت بالهجوم عبر المنطقة الجنوبية من نهر الأردن صباح اليوم الباكر، والموقف مسيطر عليه تماما من قبل قواتنا التي توقع بقوات العدو خسائر فادحة، وقد تم تدمير عدد إضافي من دباباته وناقلاته المجنزرة ومهماته العسكرية الأخرى، وقد أوقفت قوات العدو دون أن تتمكن من إحراز تقدم ملموس، وشوهد قسم من قوات العدو يرتد الى الخلف بمحاولة إعادة تنظيمه. هذا وقد استعمل العدو طائرات الهليو كبتر بمحاولة إنزال في منطقة الكرامة وهذه القوات معرضة الآن للرماية الشديدة من قبل قواتنا، وقد منيت بإصابات فادحة لغاية الآن.))

بيان رقم (3)
صرح ناطق عسكري أردني بما يلي:
((لا تزال قواتنا مشتبكة مع قوات العدو على طول الواجهة الجنوبية لنهر الأردن، ونحن مسيطرون تماما على الموقف. دمر عدد آخر من دبابات العدو ولآالياته. وسنبين خسائر العدو بالتفصيل حين إنجلاء الموقف.
وقد تدخل سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي في المعركة قبيل الساعة الثامنة صباحا، وهو يقصف الآن مواقع وحجاباتنا الأمامية، وتقوم مدفعيتنا المقاومة للطائرات بمشاغلته.))

بيان رقم (4)
صرح ناطق عسكري أردني بما يلي:
((الموقف حتى الساعة التاسعة والنصف كما يلي:
1. ما زال القتال مستمرا بين قواتنا وقوات العدو، ونحن مسيطرون تماماً على الموقف بكامله.
2. بلغت خسائر العدو المنظورة والمقدرة حتى الآن كما يلي:
- إسقاط ثلاث طائرات مقاتلة نفاثة من نوع (ميستر) حيث شوهدت واحدة تهوي وهي مشتعلة غربي جسر الأمير محمد (دامية) واثنتان سقطتا محترقتين في المنطقة الواقعة بين جسر الملك حسين وأريحا.
- تدمير 25 دبابة ولآلية مجنزرة في منطقة الشونة الجنوبية.
- أما خسائر العدو الأولية في الأرواح فتقدر بحوالي مائتين ما بين قتيل وجريح.))

بيان رقم (5)
صرح ناطق عسكري أردني بما يلي:
((الموقف حتى الساعة العاشرة كما يلي:
مازال القتال على أشده، بين قواتنا وقوات العدو على طول الجبهة، ويدور القتال الآن بالسلاح الأبيض بين قواتنا وقوات العدو في منطقة الكرامة، وخسائر العدو في المعدات والأرواح فادحة.))

بيان رقم (6)
صرح ناطق عسكري أردني بما يلي:
((الموقف حتى الساعة الثانية عشرة كما يلي:
ما زالت قواتنا مشتبكة مع قوات العدو في مناطق الشونة الجنوبية والكرامة والمثلث المصري ووادي عربة، وقواتنا تسيطر على الموقف في مناطق الإشتباك.
حاول العدو بناء بعض الجسور على نهر الأردن بقصد العبور، إلا أن قصف مدفعيتنا ودروعنا المركز فوت عليه الفرصة.
هذا وقد شوهد العدو يتقهقر الى الغرب تاركاً وراءه سبع عشرة آلية مجنزرة مدمرة وثماني دبابات في أرض المعركة، كما شوهدت طائرات الهليوكبتر تقوم بإجلاء خسائره ونقل المصابين، وهي تتعرض لنار كثيف من قواتنا.))

بيان رقم (7)
صرح ناطق عسكري أردني بما يلي:
((الموقف حتى الساعة الثانية بعد الظهر كما يلي:
بدأت قوات العدو بالتقهقر على طول منطقة الإشتباك نتيجة للقصف الشديد المركز الذي قوبلت به من قبل قواتنا، ولعدد الخسائر الفادحة في المعدات والأرواح التي منيت بها، قواتنا تقوم الآن بتعقب فلوله المندحرة بإتجاه النهر.))

بيان رقم (8)
صرح ناطق عسكري أردني بما يلي:
((الموقف حتى الساعة الثالثة والنصف كما يلي:
ما زالت قواتنا تتعقب فلول العدو المندحرة بإتجاه النهر على طول مسرح الإشتباكات، وهو يحاول تغطية إنسحابه تحت ستار كثيف من القصف الجوي ونيران المدفعية، إلا أن نيران دباباتنا ومدفعيتنا تشاغل الفلول المنسحبة بقصف مركز شديد.
فقد العدو معظم آلياته التي إستخدمها في العدوان، وهو يحاول جاهدا إخلاءها، وقد ورد في إذاعة العدو باللغة العبرية الساعة الثالثة والرع من بعد الظهر أن إحدى طائراته المقاتلة سقطت غربي النهر.))

بيان رقم (9)
صرح ناطق عسكري أردني بما يلي:
((الموقف حتى الساعة الخامسة من مساء اليوم كما يلي:
ما تزال قواتنا المسلحة تعرقل بنيران دباباتها عملية إنسحاب القوات المعتدية، ويحاول العدو جاهدا سحب آلياته المعطوبة مستخدما القصف الجوي والمدفعي المركز على مواقع قواتنا الأمامية.

هذا وقد إعترف العدو في إشارة لاسلكية التقطت من إحدى محطاته الرئيسية بأنه تكبد حتى الساعة العاشرة من صباح اليوم 73 قتيلا بالاضافة الى عدد كبير من الجرحى.))

بيان رقم (10)
صرح ناطق عسكري أردني بما يلي:
((الموقف حتى الساعة السابعة من مساء اليوم كما يلي:
لا يزال العدو يقصف مراكزنا بالمدفعية وسلاح الجو في محاولة يائسة لسحب آلياته المعطوبة، بينما تستمر قواته الأرضية في عملية تقهقر بإتجاه الضفة الغربية لنهر الأردن، تقوم قواتنا بتطهير بعض جيوب العدو في منطقة الشونة – جسر الملك حسين.))

بيان رقم (11)
صرح ناطق عسكري أردني بما يلي:
((تم تطهير أرضنا من فلول العدو في تمام الساعة الثامنة والنصف مساء، وقد توقفت الرماية من قبل العدو. إستمرت المعركة مدة خمس عشرة ساعة، قامت أثناءها قواتنا المسلحة بمعارك ضارية مع العدو مبدية من ضروب الشجاعة والتضحية ما يستحق التقدير والإعجاب.

بلغت خسائر العدو المنظورة بالمعدات كالتالي:
- تدمير 45 دبابة، تدمير 25 مجنزرة، تدمير 27 آلية مختلفة، إسقاط خمس طائرات.
- أما خسائره بالأرواح فتقدر بحوالي 200 قتيل ومجموعة كبيرة جداً من الجرحى.

- خسائرنا في الأرواح، إستشهاد عشرين منهم ستة ضباط، وإصابة خمسة وستين شخصا من 12 ضابطا بجراح.
- خسائرنا في المعدات، تدمير عشر دبابات، تدمير عشر آليات مختلفة، تدمير مدفعين.))
*
*
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وتبقى ذكرى خالده محفوره في قلوب الاردنيين .!!!

طرح مميز دموع ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بالتأكيد ذاكرة خالدة شامخة في العقول والقلوب 
::: صديقة ::: أشكركِ على المرور*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*تبقى ع طول بعقول وقلوب الأردنين مشكورة*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*يوم كرامة وعز ..

مشكورة على المعلومات*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة و المفيده ..

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

تحيه لكل شهداء معركة الكرامه وكل شهداء الجيش الاردني الدين قاتلوا ببساله وفداء ولكل المقاتلين البواسل الدين صبوا كل غظبهم وجبروتهم على العدو الصهيوني .

وتحيه حره لكل الاردن - لان قشعريرة الفرح كانت تساورني وانا اقرأ مقالات جنودنا البواسل - تحيه لعرض البيانات.نرجو ان كان بالامكان عرض شهداء المعركه ودكر اسماء ابطالنا . 
يسلمو ع الموضوع الرائع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مشكورين جميعاً على المرور 

معاذ أشكرك على الإضافة الرائعة 

ملكة الاحساس 
مشكورة على المرور العطر و من عيوني هلا بنزلهم بتمنى الكل يستفيد من هالمعلومات و الكل يكون بهالحس الوطني العالي 


تقديري لأرواحكم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

* اسماء وصور شهداء معركة الكرامة*
http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.p...310#post570310

----------


## مادلين

معركة الكرامة من اهم المعارك 
وكمان بس حبيت احكي جدو شارك فيها

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد شهدائنا دافعوا بكل مايملكون لحماية تراب هاذ الوطن الطاهر 

وتبقى من المعارك الخالدة بالذكرى ولم تكتب  هذه المعركة للنسيان 


مشكورة دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله محييكِ ومحيي أصلك الطيب مرور مميز مادلين 
مشكور محمد على المرور 
أكيد الأردن بفخر برجالة صانعو المجد

----------

